# Jedi Gym



## Archangel M (Feb 23, 2010)

http://www.mania.com/video_48_cinemania-presents-jedi-gym/

:jediduel:


----------



## Ken Morgan (Feb 23, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> http://www.mania.com/video_48_cinemania-presents-jedi-gym/
> 
> :jediduel:


 
Oh, please, please, please let them show up @ our dojo! Please!!!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 24, 2010)

Will he never learn

Sure it will all be just fun and games this time too....until this guy shows up


----------



## celtic_crippler (Feb 24, 2010)

Roflmao


----------



## xJOHNx (Feb 25, 2010)

Go steve!


----------

